# Rhino model 85 backhoe



## fatfred

I recently bought a used Rhino model 85 backhoe but I need a subframe to fit a Kubota L3240. Does anyone know if a subframe for a Bush Hog model 85CBH will fit the Rhino model? Any information on this will be appreciated.


----------



## sixbales

Howdy fatfred,

Unless you can find a subframe specifically made to fit a Rhino model 85 backhoe to a Kubota L3240 tractor, you are looking at modifications. Depending upon what you find for a subframe, the cost of modifications may be substantial.

Rhino parts are very expensive.

I found the following information on the internet regarding a Rhino a Rhino model 85C. The 85C can be mounted on a sub-frame *or on 3-point mounting brackets to fit a wide range of tractors.* I assume the 85C is similar to the model 85.

If it were me, I would go with the 3-point mounting brackets.


----------



## fatfred

Thanks six bales,
I have already found out that Rhino to parts are expensive. The closest dealer in my location priced this subframe for $2000. That is why I am looking for another brand that would fit. I really don't want to go with the 3 point hitch because I have been told that it would weaken the tractor. It looks like I will have to try to bargain with the dealer. Thanks again


----------



## fatfred

Hey fellas, 
I'm just now getting around to letting you know I got my backhoe mounted to a subframe. I spent a lot of time on the internet researching my options. I then decided to go with a Kubota subframe that fit my tractor. I purchased the complete kit for a cab tractor. This kit also has the cab extensions that I used to mount on the backhoe. I only had to make a couple of spacers to make the width right ( a little welding and drilling some holes) then bolt them on. The bolts came with the subframe kit also. This subframe stays mounted on the tractor and the backhoe only takes up about 7feet of space when not mounted. Here is a few pictures of hook up.


----------



## TraderMark

Nice setup there, Fred!!!


----------



## fatfred

Thanks, Mark


----------



## Thomas

Now your project list just got whole lot longer.


----------



## sixbales

Looks really good Fred


----------

